# Boss RC3 vs. Ditto Looper x2



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Just curious if anyone has experience with both of these and what you think of them.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

My son has the RC3 and I have Ditto v1. The RC3's loops sound decent but it's not that easy to use. The onboard backing tracks sound cheesy as all get out, so don't know why they even bothered. The Ditto I have is exceptionally easy to use, sounds pretty good but has several glitches. TC Electronics support is woeful, seemingly designed to break you down.

I'd look beyond these two for anything but occasional practice, frankly.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Rc-3. love it.

Who messes with the backing tracks anyway? Make your own.

I found it fairly easy to use. Learn the main functions well, then learn a couple more when you're comfortable.


----------



## blue_dog (Feb 7, 2013)

Can't speak about the RC3 or Ditto Looper x2, but I had both the RC-2 and the Ditto Looper. Hated the RC-2, way too complicated and the drum tracks were terrible. Loved the Ditto Looper, smaller footprint and easier to use. Sold the RC-2, still happy with the Ditto.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

In regards to the RC-2 vs RC-3.

I had the RC-2 and yeah, it was really tough to use. If I went too long between uses, I'd forget how to operate it. Drove me crazy.

The RC-3 is MUCH easier to use. Sure, it has a lot of functions, so can be a little complicated at first, but all of the functions are much more intuitive. I can always remember how to use it, even after a long while.

The RC-3 can be connected via USB to a computer, and that's how I uploaded dozens of my favorite backing tracks.

I highly recommend the RC-3. Never tried the Ditto. Been kinda turned off of TC due to quality control/reliability issues across their line.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

gtone said:


> My son has the RC3 and I have Ditto v1. The RC3's loops sound decent but it's not that easy to use. The onboard backing tracks sound cheesy as all get out, so don't know why they even bothered. The Ditto I have is exceptionally easy to use, sounds pretty good but has several glitches. TC Electronics support is woeful, seemingly designed to break you down.
> 
> I'd look beyond these two for anything but occasional practice, frankly.


What would you recommend?


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Boomerang perhaps - a little bigger, but supposedly the best around for practical applications.


----------

